# testoviron depot bayer & deca alpha pharma real or fake



## arnoldfreak (Apr 12, 2014)

I just received my goods inside, but because the first time I've dees brand I wondered it real or fake anyone have experience with these brands and products


----------



## GreatGunz (Apr 12, 2014)

Not sure hard to tell from a picture..... Try this put ur test in the freezer for 15 - 20 minutes as it starts to get cold it should become a slightly cloudy.
So cold an cloudy are good at least u will know there is an active ingredient !


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 12, 2014)

im running testovirons .u cant tell by showing us the box..atleast a close up of the amp would help


----------



## arnoldfreak (Apr 12, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> im running testovirons .u cant tell by showing us the box..atleast a close up of the amp would help





Here are pictures of the ampoules


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 12, 2014)

arnoldfreak said:


> Here are pictures of the ampoules
> 
> 
> 
> ...



they look just like mine...but with so many fakes i cant give u 100% its g2g..try it only way to know


----------



## Maintenance Man (Apr 15, 2014)

From what i heard those Omnas need to have a stamped or raised logo instead of a printed one??


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 15, 2014)

arnoldfreak said:


> Here are pictures of the ampoules
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is it the pic or are there two different volumes in each vial?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 15, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Is it the pic or are there two different volumes in each vial?



I think the top of the amp has some oil in it..but thats a good way to tell fakes...stack up all the amps they should be all even amounts


----------



## Yaya (Apr 15, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> From what i heard those Omnas need to have a stamped or raised logo instead of a printed one??



Where do u see omnas?

And yes ur kinda right


----------



## Maintenance Man (Apr 15, 2014)

Yaya said:


> Where do u see omnas?
> 
> And yes ur kinda right



Every time I see an amp now I think of that BS replica scam lol. Sorry I didnt mean Omnas lol.


----------



## Yaya (Apr 15, 2014)

As far as omnas..I got some last year and the exp date etc... was printed,  not stamped and whatever the fuk was inside was great..

So even when copies are made sometimes they are still good


And as far as amps being different sizes. .. sometimes the top of the neck can be a little pointed and may look a little taller but still all good


----------



## JAXNY (Apr 15, 2014)

Put clear shot up of the lot # and expiration date off of the box.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Apr 15, 2014)

Yaya said:


> As far as omnas..I got some last year and the exp date etc... was printed,  not stamped and whatever the fuk was inside was great..
> 
> So even when copies are made sometimes they are still good
> 
> ...



Oh I know there was still plenty of hormone in the amps but it wasn't actual pharm grade as advertised. Those copies can still do the trick tho. Hell Ive got bunk ass PSL shit and Ive been making gains off it too...albeit very large doses


----------



## arnoldfreak (Apr 16, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> Oh I know there was still plenty of hormone in the amps but it wasn't actual pharm grade as advertised. Those copies can still do the trick tho. Hell Ive got bunk ass PSL shit and Ive been making gains off it too...albeit very large doses




So you think it is fake products but;? 
each ampoule is equally high all the same, and the photo cartridge from above where you just see that it is the product that is there is at each ampoule when you lower it bove turn right and then it poduct above and falls back pair seconds.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Apr 16, 2014)

arnoldfreak said:


> So you think it is fake products but;?
> each ampoule is equally high all the same, and the photo cartridge from above where you just see that it is the product that is there is at each ampoule when you lower it bove turn right and then it poduct above and falls back pair seconds.



No, Im not saying yours are fake. What Im saying is that the product advertised is from a pharmacutical company with high grade standards. Thats what you are paying the extra $ for. When it is just filled with reg ole UGL gear, then you have what is called the bait and switch. Yours could be real, Idk. I'm just stating what the common fakes are usually made with.

It seems like a lot to go thru to rip people off but I guess people will do just about anything now instead of working.


----------



## arnoldfreak (Apr 16, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> No, Im not saying yours are fake. What Im saying is that the product advertised is from a pharmacutical company with high grade standards. Thats what you are paying the extra $ for. When it is just filled with reg ole UGL gear, then you have what is called the bait and switch. Yours could be real, Idk. I'm just stating what the common fakes are usually made with.
> 
> It seems like a lot to go thru to rip people off but I guess people will do just about anything now instead of working.






You can not speak more clearly, because I can not hear you, sorry


----------



## JAXNY (Apr 17, 2014)

If you would like to post a clear shot. Not fuzzy. Of the lot number And expiration date on the box and the bottle I may be able to help you.


----------



## arnoldfreak (Apr 17, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> If you would like to post a clear shot. Not fuzzy. Of the lot number And expiration date on the box and the bottle I may be able to help you.



 deca alpa pharma : MFG DATE 03-2013
                                exp DATE 02-2016
                                batch no ND1303
                                CODE NO ND13O3



testoviron depot bayer  : MFG DATE 12-13
                                exp DATE 12-18
                                batch no MP00476
                                MFG lic no 000234
                                 regn no 000909


----------



## arnoldfreak (Apr 17, 2014)

deca alpa pharma : MFG DATE 03-2013
exp DATE 02-2016
batch no ND1303
CODE NO ND13O3



testoviron depot bayer : MFG DATE 12-13
exp DATE 12-18
batch no MP00476
MFG lic no 000234
regn no 000909


JAXNY??


----------



## JAXNY (Apr 17, 2014)

arnoldfreak said:


> deca alpa pharma : MFG DATE 03-2013
> exp DATE 02-2016
> batch no ND1303
> CODE NO ND13O3
> ...



I don't need to know the info I need to see how it was put on the box. There is a way to tell if it's counterfeit. Put a clear pic up of that info from off of the box.


----------



## JAXNY (Apr 17, 2014)

Make sure the pic is crystal clear and not blurred.


----------



## arnoldfreak (Apr 18, 2014)

I can no longer upload pictures there is always wrong mark on me weeet not know why
otherwise send me via private message JAXNY


----------



## Maintenance Man (Apr 19, 2014)

arnoldfreak said:


> You can not speak more clearly, because I can not hear you, sorry



You cant hear me?? Speak more clearly? Ok...now I'm lost lol


----------



## arnoldfreak (Apr 19, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> You cant hear me?? Speak more clearly? Ok...now I'm lost lol




I sea that I can not post more photos 
I do not know why :s


----------



## arnoldfreak (Apr 19, 2014)

He always says that there is a problem but I do not get it


----------



## arnoldfreak (Apr 19, 2014)

I can not send private messages


----------



## arnoldfreak (Apr 19, 2014)

photos here JAXNY


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 19, 2014)

really no body can tell if its real or sell them or use them


----------



## JAXNY (Apr 21, 2014)

I'd say your alpha pharma is good. 
I want to say your testrovirin is good the only thing that I'm suspicious of is that I've never seen a legit lab. Put a price under the expiration date and lot number. That should be set by the retailer. Maybe I'm wrong on that. Has anyone else seen that?
Unfortunetly you're testrovirin is not testrovirin and is only test enanthate. Shering was producing it like that and calling it testrovirin.


----------



## DreamChaser (Apr 22, 2014)

Good read alot of good info on here.


----------



## dazzler771 (Apr 22, 2014)

Alpha pharma is quickly being recognised as the best UGL out there as far as ive read in the UK. ive never heard a bad word about it apart from bad acne off the test


----------



## dazzler771 (Apr 22, 2014)

The word on the street is alpha tren is liquid gold


----------

